# Unlicensed sperm donor has created around 800 children...



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Spotted this on the BBC news website this morning. Makes the 10 family limit by the hfea look paltry by comparison! I think the implications for those children in the future are enormous...

I fathered 800 children, claims sperm donor
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-35262535

/links


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Personally I take things like this with a pinch of salt.
They are referring to him as an 'unlicensed donor'
you don't need a 'licence' to donate sperm anyway. Men can father as many children as they want.
also just because he claims to have over 800 children doesn't mean its true. 
people love to say things, 
especially to get in the media!


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Sadly it seems as a lot of single women do seem to be opting for supposedly known donors over using banks, with money being the driving factor of concern. I partly agree with the article that if someone cannot afford the £1500 for licensed bank sperm then maybe they should reconsider/wait/save as the risks are so huge.
Also I know of women from another board that have real issues afterwards with the involvement of the donor.
But I can see that all the time the sperm is so costly the non-bank donors will flourish.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I saw the show and this guys attitude stank it really made my jaw drop, just the turn of phrase he used to describe everything was very demeaning to the families involved I found it really shocking tbh and has probably done nothing for acceptance or to educate joe public about donor conception. I do understand if alot of the kids are kept in the dark about their conception due to the parents not even exchanging names etc with him and I think in the circumstances it's possibly for the best that they don't get told anything.


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the story,  but if he was a donor in one place or community, then brothers and sisters may end up getting married without knowing that.


----------

